# Cobalt Sexing



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey, I wanted to know if anyone cared to take a shot at sexing my Cobalt Tincs? They are around 9 months OOW and 1.75" nose to vent. I placed them in a small tubberware to see if I get any courting/wrestling but nothing so far.

If I had to guess myself I would say both female, but I don't have a lot of experience sexing tincs. Cobalt 1 looks like it could be male based on the toepads. Thoughts?

Together









Cobalt 1









Cobalt 2









Thanks,
Dale


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Way too young to tell yet!few more months post again w/ pics


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Way too young yet. A few months post again with updated pics


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Yea way to young.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

With some frogs, you can make a good guess at that age. I'd guess 2 females, but wait until they're 12-14 months old before trying to track down a male.

Check out this blog on sexing dart frogs:

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would strongly suggest evaluating their care and feeding as they appear to be the size of 8 week olds at best. They should be at least an inch and a half to 1 3/4 inch.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

billschwinn said:


> I would strongly suggest evaluating their care and feeding as they appear to be the size of 8 week olds at best. They should be at least an inch and a half to 1 3/4 inch.


They may appear a small size in the pictures but they are 1.75". Please read my first post. They are on Repashy calcium plus with Repashy Vit A once a month. They get fed ~20-30 melanogaster 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

He does state in the first post that the frogs are already 1 3/4" long.

~Oops, thats what I get for not refreshing before I post something. Beat me to the punch.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Male Cobalts usually have the bracelets seen on frog 1 as well.

1.75" seems pretty huge for 9 months!!! But regardless of what they measure or how old they are, it looks like they still have some growing to do, so don't fret too much about the sexes yet, it'll become more obvious shortly.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Sorry if I sounded rude in my last post. Didn't mean to come off that way. I'll update in a couple months when the get close to 12 months old.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

While i agree they are too young.my best guess is male on the left(due to what looks like wrist bands on "him").the right i say female.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with zBrinks. A little young to sex but looking like 2 females.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Daleo said:


> Thanks everyone. Sorry if I sounded rude in my last post. Didn't mean to come off that way. I'll update in a couple months when the get close to 12 months old.


You were not rude. They just look small compared to the live oak leaves. They do look female.My post was not meant to sound rude if that is how it was received, Bill


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

They're looking good Dale! I'm confused as to why it's thought to be a male bc of the wrist bands. I have the parents and both the male & female have nice wrist bands


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Whitneyd88 said:


> They're looking good Dale! I'm confused as to why it's thought to be a male bc of the wrist bands. I have the parents and both the male & female have nice wrist bands


Its just a very common trait among males and not so much with the females. It eventually fades a bit to the back of the wrist as the frog ages, but the males usually retain the band more than the females do. 

Not saying its a 100% occurrence 


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/94112-proven-cobalt-pair-azureus-froglets.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/93766-very-proven-pair-d-suriname-cobalts.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/94031-adult-tincs-auratus-red-galact.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/91784-sexing-my-cobalts.html


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

For what it's worth, I think they're both female too.

You may want to remeasure though, as they look to be just over an inch.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

They look like females, but as everyone has said, it's still too early to tell.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

jdooley195 said:


> Its just a very common trait among males and not so much with the females. It eventually fades a bit to the back of the wrist as the frog ages, but the males usually retain the band more than the females do.
> 
> Not saying its a 100% occurrence
> 
> ...


With all due respect, there is no correlation between bracelets on their wrists and their sex. It may be something you have noticed in a couple pairs but the pattern of cobalts gives absolutely no indication of their sex.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd have to agree - I have nearly 100 adult tincs in my frog room, as well as another couple hundred at work, and I've not witnessed a correlation in bracelet presence vs sex. Many large, old females I have display heavy bracelets.


----------

